# A Question About Armament



## K urgess

Not too sure where this should go.
The attached is a model but it's not a ship and I would like to know what it's a model of. Apart from the fact that it's a big gun. [=P]

I'm fettling it for a friend because it fell apart the last time it was fired and someone has tried to araldite it back together when their soldering failed. The barrel, recoil system and mount are almost finished and I've got the wheels and gun carriage yet to do. The first three are the current state and the last is as delivered to me.

The cannon is capable of being fired and has a recoil system. It's muzzle loading and cap fired by a spring and plunger affair on the breech end of the barrel. The two outer tubes are springs and the centre is an oil recoil reset damper to return the barrel to datum slowly.
I'm sure it's a naval gun mounted on the sort of carriage used for this purpose during the Boer war and other events when the Navy was volunteered as artillery in the field.
My friend has no idea where it comes from and just calls it his howitzer. A little bit of mistaken identity there. A past repair has been done with what looks like a small Belgian coin with a hole in the centre but I can't be sure until I can get it off and identify it.
I'm sure I've seen the barrel shape and recoil mechanism somewhere before in a picture of a full-size weapon but can't for the life of me think where. (Sad)
Anyone got any ideas?

Cheers
Kris


----------

